# Student visa after refusal



## farhanm (Mar 10, 2017)

Fellow Altruists

My tourist visa application was denied last December due to an error by my visa consultant. I wanted to use that opportunity to visit the various campuses in Sydney and make a decision regarding my masters program. *I know I won't be able to apply as a tourist any longer for the next 18 months but is that the same scenario for student visa as well? *

They refused my tourist visa mentioning that they are not convinced that I will return after its expiration, so basically that means I am a non-GTE to them at the moment.

TIA


----------

